# SS Guide Rod in a CW9



## joe86 (Jan 16, 2010)

Has anyone replaced the stock guide rod in their CW9 with a stainless steel guide rod? If so, was it due to a failure or just choice?

Thanks for any info.

Joe


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

joe86 said:


> Has anyone replaced the stock guide rod in their CW9 with a stainless steel guide rod? If so, was it due to a failure or just choice?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Joe


Replaced mine after 500 rounds. Probably didn't need it but it looks better and makes me feel better!:smt023


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

3putter said:


> Replaced mine after 500 rounds. Probably didn't need it but it looks better and makes me feel better!:smt023


+1 I did the same thing after 200rds.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Replaced mine with the stainless model in my P9... looks better, and the SS rod doesn't get all beat up by the recoil spring like the factory rod does.


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Where did ya'll find the SS guide rod? Looking for the best price. I have only put around 150 rounds through my CW9 so far, but I definitely will replace the guide rod with the SS rod.


----------

